# Received soil results, help?



## togabrennan (9 mo ago)

Edit: removed address 
Okay all i received my soil test results and wondering if what they're recommending is an appropriate path forward? We're a pretty sandy clay mix here and my lawn is struggling since Hydroseed last summer. Thoughts?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

You might want to remove the address and post the info instead. I just saw your full name and email address.


----------



## togabrennan (9 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> You might want to remove the address and post the info instead. I just saw your full name and email address.


Whoops! One moment


----------



## togabrennan (9 mo ago)

Here's how your treatment recommendations were calculated:
Treatment recommendations per 1000 sq.ft. 
Fertilizer: Nitrogen: 2.07 lbs | P2O5 (Phosphate): 0.11 lbs | K2O (Potash): 2.87 lbs
Nutrients: B: 0.01 lbs | Cu: 0 lbs | Zn: 0.05 lbs
Sulfur: 8.4 lbs
Results and ratings of elements found in your sample

Soil PH: 7.9

Buffer PH: 7.95

Element	Result (lbs/1ksqft)	Rating	Normal
B 0.01	Low	0.03 - 0.05
Ca 63.2	Very high	22.96 - 32.14
Cu 0.03	Low	0.07 - 0.14
Fe 6.7	High	2.3 - 4.59
K 1.79	Low	5.17 - 7.46
Mg 2.04	Low	3.44 - 5.74
Mn 1.81	Adequate	1.38 - 4.59
P 1.33	Medium	2.3 - 3.44
Zn 0.04	Low	0.14 - 0.23

Cation exchange capacity (CEC): 7.9 meq/100g


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The recommendations for nitrogen are low for KBG, might be just right for fine fescue. Those are yearly recommendations, by the way. Recommendation for potassium seems reasonable. Elemental sulfur might help with lowering pH. You could at least try if you're interested. The soil remediation guidelines here call for 5 lb per 1000 sq ft and it should be done in spring or early summer:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165
What lab are you using?

It's getting into summer and it would be best to wait to early fall (which is mid to late August up north) to start fertilizing. You could fertilize lightly now if you're irrigating and think it needs some fertilizer. Did you fertilize any this year so far? If you haven't, then an application would be warranted. Maybe go with a slow release product,


----------

